# Naruto and Sasuke's height as adults is unrealistic.



## Tony Lou (Dec 10, 2014)

They're both about 1,80/ 6'0'' ~something.

Now here's the thing. If you are a 17 years old guy and still only 1, 66m tall, I'm sorry but it's not gonna get a lot better than that.

The major growth spurt you're meant to get in your teen years already happened.






Just sayin'.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 10, 2014)

Not even sure why this topic needs to be address are you all so salty about the ending that you need to criticize even the lamest thing you could see on the manga. 

Anyway there are guys that has growth spurt until 18...


Naruto and sauce are 16/17 on 699....


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 10, 2014)

They just might be late bloomers; I knew some people who were small most of their childhood but didn't stop growing until they were in college -- they caught up.  I'm 180 cm, but I stopped at 16, and in my family, I'm short.


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 10, 2014)

there are many unrealistic things in this manga.


----------



## Titanosaurus (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm happy, it's cool that they got taller, more fitting for people with god like power


----------



## Bloodblossom (Dec 10, 2014)

Asians on average are shorter. Anything over 6 ft is already pretty generous. Realistically Nardo and Sauce should be a good 2-3 inches shorter.


----------



## spiritmight (Dec 10, 2014)

Is this what we've been reduced to complaining about?


----------



## Addy (Dec 10, 2014)

spiritmight said:


> Is this what we've been reduced to complaining about?



i want to complain though 

but idk how to complain about this matter? 

 naruto is the tallest dude........... good for him? i mean, i always thought he was the tallest until people began pointing it in the last


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 10, 2014)

spiritmight said:


> Is this what we've been reduced to complaining about?



It's sad right?


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 10, 2014)

they're probably shorter and they're compensating with henge no jutsu


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Dec 10, 2014)

Also the fact that Naruto summons frogs out of nowhere or that Sasuke shoots lighting from his fingers is pretty unrealistic too.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2014)

It's completely realistic, shit haven't you ever heard of Michael Jordan?   

OP are you a manlet?


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 10, 2014)

Well if we are counting realistic things in the manga. Spiting fire, Water and wind is pretty realistic.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 10, 2014)

They're late bloomers, it's possible. With the powers they were granted by Hagor-homo I'm surprised their dicks weren't enlarged twice the size, there's literally no limit to the capabilities those power-ups may have brought. 

There's also the fact you cannot apply the science of our world to their world entirely. Teens may grow later in Kishimoto's world, kind of how teens can punch through concrete walls and/or walk through them in Kishimoto's world.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 10, 2014)

Naruto is of numenorian descent.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Dec 10, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> They're late bloomers, it's possible. With the powers they were granted by Hagor-homo *I'm surprised their dicks weren't enlarged twice the size*, there's literally no limit to the capabilities those power-ups may have brought.
> 
> There's also the fact you cannot apply the science of our world to their world entirely. Teens may grow later in Kishimoto's world, kind of how teens can punch through concrete walls and/or walk through them in Kishimoto's world.



How do you know they weren't 

Seriously though. It's not impossible, and hardly the most unrealistic thing in the manga to be worried over.


----------



## Rain (Dec 10, 2014)

People grow until 18, and a little more until 21. 

180 is average male height, not sure why is everyone so salty about this


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 10, 2014)

There are a few guys in my college who are  17 , 18 and are between 6"0 - 6"2


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 10, 2014)

Kyuubi Whisker said:


> They just might be late bloomers; I knew some people who were small most of their childhood but didn't stop growing until they were in college -- they caught up.  I'm 180 cm, but I stopped at 16, and in my family, I'm short.



There is such thing, huh.

I know for a fact that men don't stop growing until their early twenties, but it usually is just a few inches after their real growth spurt took place earlier.

But in terms of pace, did most of their development only start in their late teens?



Titanosaurus said:


> I'm happy, it's cool that they got taller, more fitting for people with god like power



They look badass. Especially Mads!Sasuke.

Folks are so used to everything being a battle of life and death that they can't recognize a lighthearted topic.

I'm surprised even this can get emotions flowing quickly.


----------



## BroKage (Dec 10, 2014)

This is actually explainable with Fridge Logic. Hashirama's cells enhance bodily growth. Naruto and Sasuke simply experienced a growth spurt after being fitted with arms of Hashirama's cells. It's the same reason why Obito had such a growth spurt and looked like an adult when he attacked Konoha.



Rain said:


> 180 is average male height,


Not in Japan.


----------



## N120 (Dec 10, 2014)

Especially in Japan, you


----------



## TheGreen1 (Dec 10, 2014)

N120 said:


> Especially in Japan, you



[YOUTUBE]tl6u2NASUzU[/YOUTUBE]

Feels like it should be here. Song is good, but the dude's face could be slammed into dough and used to make monster cookies.


----------



## Vice (Dec 10, 2014)

BroKage said:


> Not in Japan.



Not in America either.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 10, 2014)

Luiz pls.


----------



## AvengeRpro (Dec 10, 2014)

What if Naruto is german and Sasuke british.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 10, 2014)

Saikyou said:


> Luiz pls.



Just a semi scientific discussion, bruv.

I love the way they turned out.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 10, 2014)

180 cm is 5'11 not 6 ft.

Also, I agree with the op. Only pure blooded senju should be allowed to hit close to 6ft and above.


Vice said:


> Not in America either.



Depends where you're at in America.Some mutha fuckas can get pretty tall here. Pennsylvania for example.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 10, 2014)

Luiz said:


> There is such thing, huh.
> 
> I know for a fact that men don't stop growing until their early twenties, but it usually is just a few inches after their real growth spurt took place earlier.



I acknowledge such a thing isn't rare, and it's certainly plausible in explaining the heights here, but it's more common that short child = short adult.



> But in terms of pace, did most of their development only start in their late teens?



You mean like Justin Bieber?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 10, 2014)

Luiz said:


> They're both about 1,80/ 6'0'' ~something.
> 
> Now here's the thing. If you are a 17 years old guy and still only 1, 66m tall, I'm sorry but it's not gonna get a lot better than that.
> 
> ...



Not true men stop growing at 21 also I used to think it was bs. But when I was in high school there was this guy who was short all the first 3 years but in his senior year when he he grew tall taller then me and I am at 6'2'' it was an insane growth spore. Since he was much shorter .


----------



## takL (Dec 10, 2014)

naruto is 180cm and sasuke is 182cm in the film. you know what hash's cells do.
Obito was also reported to be 182cm tall and weigh 70.3kg in jin no sho. although in his thirties he had grown since the mono no sho which said tobi was 175.0, 55.9kg.

FYI toneri is 184 cm.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 10, 2014)

takL said:


> naruto is 180cm and sasuke is 182cm in the film. you know what hash's cells do.
> Obito was also reported to be 182cm tall and weigh 70.3kg in jin no sho. although in his thirties he had grown since the mono no sho which said tobi was 175.0, 55.9kg.
> 
> FYI toneri is 184 cm.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Dec 10, 2014)

Rain said:


> People grow until 18, and a little more until 21.
> 
> 180 is average male height, not sure why is everyone so salty about this



Sometimes people stop growing when they hit 13.
Which is fking hilarious.
All the salty bastards just stopped at 5'1 in 8th grade, I apologize for them.


----------



## Plague (Dec 10, 2014)

All the UNREALISTIC shit in this manga, and you choose to criticize their HEIGHT!?


----------



## Jagger (Dec 10, 2014)

Rain said:


> People grow until 18, and a little more until 21.
> 
> 180 is average male height, not sure why is everyone so salty about this


Not really. 173-178cm tends to be the average male height.

Also, you can also grow until you're 25.


----------



## Uraharа (Dec 10, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Not really. 173-178cm tends to be the average male height.



Depends on where you live. 183cm is average here. I would even say 185cm judging from what I see daily.

But yeah I agree, Naruto should have been 170-175cm when he was 17 to make it look more realistic.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 10, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Not true men stop growing at 21 also I used to think it was bs. But when I was in high school there was this guy who was short all the first 3 years but in his senior year when he he grew tall taller then me and I am at 6'2'' it was an insane growth spore. Since he was much shorter .



Shiiiit, son. 



takL said:


> naruto is 180cm and sasuke is 182cm in the film. you know what *hash's cells do.*
> Obito was also reported to be 182cm tall and weigh 70.3kg in jin no sho. although in his thirties he had grown since the mono no sho which said tobi was 175.0, 55.9kg.
> 
> FYI toneri is 184 cm.



Can't say I believe that.

Besides, Kakashi and Gai look just as grown up as Obito at that time.





Jagger said:


> Not really. 173-178cm tends to be the average male height.



Not for the recent generations.


----------



## ziemiak11 (Dec 10, 2014)

They're destructive as atomic bomb why do you expect their physiognomy is the same as ours?


----------



## Gunners (Dec 10, 2014)

On average they grew 7cm a year, which is uncommon but not unrealistic when someone is in their late teens.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 10, 2014)

★Urahara★ said:


> Depends on where you live. 183cm is average here. I would even say 185cm judging from what I see daily.
> 
> But yeah I agree, Naruto should have been 170-175cm when he was 17 to make it look more realistic.


Well, yes. To be more precise, it varies according each country.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Dec 10, 2014)

takL said:


> naruto is 180cm and sasuke is 182cm in the film. you know what hash's cells do.
> Obito was also reported to be 182cm tall and weigh 70.3kg in jin no sho. although in his thirties he had grown since the mono no sho which said tobi was 175.0, 55.9kg.
> 
> FYI toneri is 184 cm.



Hadn't Naruto outgrown Sasuke? Or was that about Chapter 700?


----------



## Addy (Dec 10, 2014)

Plague said:


> All the UNREALISTIC shit in this manga, and you choose to criticize their HEIGHT!?



 apparently, it's a dick contest


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Dec 10, 2014)

Dudes often grow after high school, meaning after 18.

I knew a guy who was 5'4'' all through high school two years later that fucker was like 6'3''. I was like wtf?!?


----------



## Milliardo (Dec 10, 2014)

CyberianGinseng said:


> Dudes often grow after high school, meaning after 18.
> 
> I knew a guy who was 5'4'' all through high school two years later that fucker was like 6'3''. I was like wtf?!?



what do you mean often?

most people are at the peak of their height by 17/18  years of age as far as i've seen.  


its not impossible to grow beyond that age but i think most here are treating it a little more common than it actually is. 


i agree with luiz it is unrealistic in general with manga to act as if teenagers are always short until they are adults. like people always have a huge growth spurts beyond eighteen or something...


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 10, 2014)

★Urahara★ said:


> Depends on where you live. 183cm is average here. I would even say 185cm judging from what I see daily.



A Dutchman talking about height is a lot like an American talking about weight.


----------



## takL (Dec 11, 2014)

FallFromGrace said:


> Hadn't Naruto outgrown Sasuke? Or was that about Chapter 700?



Where did you get the idea? 


it says "☆182cm" and narutos head is there to measure with.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 11, 2014)

That's the last, kishi said naruto eventually surpassed sasuke in height. Note chouji grows a foot between The Last and chapter 700. So The Last is not the final heights.


----------



## Addy (Dec 11, 2014)

takL said:


> Where did you get the idea?
> 
> 
> it says "☆182cm" and narutos head is there to measure with.





Narutossss said:


> That's the last, kishi said naruto eventually surpassed sasuke in height. Note chouji grows a foot between The Last and chapter 700. So The Last is not the final heights.



i still cant believe i thought naruto was the tallest amongst his group all these years only to find out he becomes the tallest (presumably) in the last chapter


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Dec 11, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> what do you mean often?
> 
> most people are at the peak of their height by 17/18  years of age as far as i've seen.
> 
> ...


I mean often. I didn't say most. Most people don't eat McDonald's *every single day*. I'm quite sure you've met a lot of people who do.

Most people don't play the lottery *every single day*. But I'm quite sure you've met or come across people who do. Probably, while you were at your local corner store buying candy bars or cigarettes or whatever you usually go in there for. That same dude in the dirty trench coat with the captain Picard haircut is over at the lottery machine reading off tickets. Go into any local lottery dealer close to closeout time and you're likely to see several of these people no matter which day you're talking about.

Often means just that. It's common enough that you've ran across it enough to say people often are this way.



			
				http://www.allheight.com/2012/12/late-growth-spurts-nba-players-tall.html said:
			
		

> "Dennis Rodman - He was 5'6 in high school. Then at the age of 19, he went from 5'9 to 6'8.
> 
> David Robinson - 5'9 his junior year of high school and 6'7 his senior year and then 7'0 in College.
> 
> ...



It happens *often enough* that there's nothing unrealistic about it, especially in a manga where you have yang chakras that make trees sprout out of some folks asses and super-energizer bunny cells that boost all of your stats.


----------



## takL (Dec 11, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> That's the last, kishi said naruto eventually surpassed sasuke in height. Note chouji grows a foot between The Last and chapter 700. So The Last is not the final heights.



who said that? kish or some fake article?


----------



## ice77 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Why are you so mad someone can get to 1,80 m?(I'm 1,80) ?

Also that's not the main issue either. issue is naruto's hair and attitude that changed far too much in my opinion. The character IMo diddn't feel the same anymore. *


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 11, 2014)

takL said:


> who said that? kish or some fake article?



I have no idea if it's authentic or not but all the other things it mentioned kishi saying were later confirmed, like bolt being named after neji, the bolt movie, forgetting the byakugan etc so there could be truth to it. 

this is the original quote I believe from the 6th.



> 转汤，貌似是岸本在电影院的发言
> 岸本「サクラには幸せになってほしい
> ナルトの身长はサスケ抜いてる
> BORUTOにはサラダもでる
> ...



again clearly chouji grows at least 5cm from The Last. He's barely taller than Sai at Naruto's wedding but towers over sai in chapter 700.


chouji looks close to 190cm here.


----------



## takL (Dec 11, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> this is the original quote I believe from the 6th.


that originated from a post in a shipping thread @ 2ch. and no other reports or news articles on the premier ive seen say that.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 11, 2014)

takL said:


> that originated from a post in a shipping thread @ 2ch. and no other reports or news articles on the premier ive seen say that.



well I haven't seen it in any other articles either but I won't wright it of as fake just yet, some characters have clearly grown further from The Last and Naruto seems taller than 180cm in chapter 700 in my opinion. Well it's only a matter of time until we know for sure anyway.


----------



## Addy (Dec 11, 2014)

takL said:


> that originated from a post in a shipping thread @ 2ch. and no other reports or news articles on the premier ive seen say that.



i saw that post repeated many times on the forums here. good to know it might be be fake but didn't kishi say something about the next movies plot elsewere where it does have salad/sasuke/naruto? 



Narutossss said:


> well I haven't seen it in any other articles either but I won't wright it of as fake just yet, some characters have clearly grown further from The Last and Naruto seems taller than 180cm in chapter 700 in my opinion. Well it's only a matter of time until we know for sure anyway.



takL is talking about interviews and such. actual manga evidence is irrelevant at the moment.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 11, 2014)

I see some cock measuring starting here.

This is gonna be good. 



ice77 said:


> *Why are you so mad someone can get to 1,80 m?(I'm 1,80) ?
> 
> Also that's not the main issue either. issue is naruto's hair and attitude that changed far too much in my opinion. The character IMo diddn't feel the same anymore. *



It's more like a "I love it but it makes no sense" kind of deal. 
Not my fault that people are this sensitive.

But as uncommon as they may be, late bloomers do exist according to some examples mentioned here.

Funnily enough, I like Naruto's haircut. It gives him a mature look.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Dec 11, 2014)

Uzumaki genes + RS chakra = Super Human.

For Sauce, its fine, Uchihas were average in height. Madara is just an exception though.


----------



## takL (Dec 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> didn't kishi say something about the next movies plot elsewere where it does have salad/sasuke/naruto?



yep that was in a news article. 

while no reliable source has confirmed the 'naruto's grown more than 2cms taller after the film' stuff yet.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 11, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Uzumaki genes + RS chakra = Super Human.
> 
> For Sauce, its fine, Uchihas were average in height. Madara is just an exception though.


bruh
madara 179cm
obito 182cm
itach 178cm


----------



## Addy (Dec 11, 2014)

takL said:


> yep that was in a news article.
> 
> while no reliable source has confirmed the 'naruto's grown more than 2cms taller after the film' stuff yet.


thanks !! now i know 

a thread needs to be made called "takL verified/not verified sources" 


Narutossss said:


> bruh
> madara 179cm
> obito 182cm
> itach 178cm



you know, it's a good thing i dont read the databook or else i will be discussing "who is taller?" in a serious manner


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 11, 2014)

average senju still taller than uchiha.
hashi: 185cm
tobi: 182cm
butsuma: 180cm

uchiha be afraid of dat senju height, they had to kill dem off young, 5 uchiha's on 1 senju













ck


----------



## takL (Dec 11, 2014)

Gengetsu Hoozuki (the 2nd mizukage) 186.6cm 
Asuma Sarutobi 190.8cm
Jiraiya 191.2cm 
Bee 192.0 cm
Kisame Hoshigaki 195.0 cm
Shito, (first kazekage) 195.8 cm
A (4th raokage) 198.2cm
Akatsuchi 200.0 cm
Jugo 202.1cm
A (the 3rd raikage)205.0cm
A (the first Raikage) 210,1 cm
Kushimaru Kuriarare(7 swordmen) 213.0cm
Kitsuchi 217.0 cm
Fuguki Suikazan (7 swordmen)249.1cm


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 11, 2014)

lool I forgot about that lanky 7 swordsman, damn he was 249cm tall also how did someone small like hiruzen have a son so damn tall.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 12, 2014)

Applying realism to Naruto.


----------



## Undead (Dec 12, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> Applying realism to Naruto.


Seriously, people are finding the smallest things to bitch about.


----------



## SandyPanda (Dec 12, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> there are many unrealistic things in this manga.



This.

Didn't think that the character's height was that big of a deal.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 12, 2014)

lol I was 6'0 when I was 17

5'9 when I was 16

and now Im 6'2 at 18


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 12, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> lol I was 6'0 when I was 17
> 
> 5'9 when I was 16
> 
> and now Im 6'2 at 18


Did you grow for Rin?


----------



## Addy (Dec 12, 2014)

takL said:


> Gengetsu Hoozuki (the 2nd mizukage) 186.6cm
> Asuma Sarutobi 190.8cm
> Jiraiya 191.2cm
> Bee 192.0 cm
> ...



damn,  so tall 



Narutossss said:


> average senju still taller than uchiha.
> hashi: 185cm
> tobi: 182cm
> butsuma: 180cm
> ...


because child killing one on one is better?


----------



## takL (Dec 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> lool I forgot about that lanky 7 swordsman, damn he was 249cm tall also how did someone small like hiruzen have a son so damn tall.


asuma's mother, biwako wasnt tall either.
and the 249cm tall swordman is far from lanky. its the fatty killed by kisame.
the lanky one, Kushimaru Kuriarare 213.0cm
and Han, 5bs jinchuriki, is 228.3cm.


Addy said:


> damn,  so tall



id say men 190cm and taller are tall in narutoverse.
and 170~189cm are average.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

takL said:


> id say men 190cm and taller are tall in narutoverse.
> and 170~189cm are average.



man, i wish these databook stuff were shown more vividly in the manga because i never paid attention to such things.


----------



## takL (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> man, i wish these databook stuff were shown more vividly in the manga because i never paid attention to such things.


like,
konoha peeps are relatively short.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

takL said:


> like,
> konoha peeps are relatively short.



good point


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> lool I forgot about that lanky 7 swordsman, damn he was 249cm tall also how did someone small like hiruzen have a son so damn tall.



Tall wife. ck


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 13, 2014)

takL said:


> asuma's mother, biwako wasnt tall either.
> and the 249cm tall swordman is far from lanky. its the fatty killed by kisame.
> the lanky one, Kushimaru Kuriarare 213.0cm
> and Han, 5bs jinchuriki, is 228.3cm.
> ...



oh that fat shit was the one 250cm tall. makes me wonder who makes his clothers.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 13, 2014)

Wouldn't surprise me if they're the same height. Still, what a small detail.



takL said:


> Gengetsu Hoozuki (the 2nd mizukage) 186.6cm
> Asuma Sarutobi 190.8cm
> Jiraiya 191.2cm
> Bee 192.0 cm
> ...



What about Han? The Gobi Jinchuuriki?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 13, 2014)

I wonder what a lot of us who posted in those "what will happen to NF after the manga ends" threads would think when character heights become a big topic to discuss?


----------

